# Acoustics in the Independent Republic of North Woolwich



## Harry Smith (Nov 21, 2016)

A truly nice acoustic gig this afternoon at my hoose. Admittedly, there was the occasional mental pause for a lyric search, but we could fake it better than Milli Vanilli.
Thanks, Greco. Wriff Wrath, Hamstrung and Laristotle. Honourable mention to to Brando and the Irish person.
If anyone had as much fun as I did, then it was a helluva afternoon.
Thanks. boys. We will do this again.

Harry


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Arranging for the visa and travel security clearance to the Republic was certainly worth every minute of the jam. I wish that I could have stayed longer.

My thanks to Harry. He is a superb host and guitarist.... and he put out a cold buffet spread fit for kings!

It was wonderful to see everyone again and to meet "The Irish Person" for the first time. It was a thoroughly enjoyable afternoon for me. Excellent playing and the vocals were straight from the heart.

I hope that we can do it again sometime. 

Again, many thanks to all and especially to Harry for being a gentleman, scholar, musician and a very fine host.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

And a special mention to his well behaved little doggie.

The Irish guy was Mark.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> And a special mention to his well behaved little doggie.
> 
> *The Irish guy was Mark.*


@laristotle Thanks...I wasn't intending to be rude in my post, I was just repeating Harry.

Very impressive dog, for sure.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just realized that this thread is in the *"Canadian Concert Scene"* part of the forum. 

That will certainly boost my ego for a few days!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Great time yesterday! Looks like I gotta brush up on my Dylan!


----------



## Harry Smith (Nov 21, 2016)

I told you there were bands other than the Eagles. Did you believe me? No!
Now you know. Brushing up on Dylan is an exercise worth the time it takes.
Islay thanks everyone for the compliments but feels she knew that all along.
'Still buzzing from yesterday, but that's probably my influences. Music and single malt, not necessarily in that order. 
Mark!! Any time, mate.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay. I have read this thread and I am confused.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay. I have read this thread and I am confused.


(meant in the nicest possible way) Rather than trying to explain the entire thread, ask me questions regarding what confuses you. I can fully understand that it could be confusing and I am very likely partly to blame for that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay. First Q. What is the Independent Republic of North Woolwich???


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay. First Q. What is the *Independent Republic of North Woolwich*???


Harry (the owner) really needs to explain this.

I think he explained it as being a self-proclaimed Independent Republic consisting solely of his property which is in North Woolwich township (which is ~5 km north of Elmira, Ontario)

Woolwich, Ontario - Wikipedia

Next question...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now everything makes more sense. Anyone record this "concert" as posted in the Canadian Concert Scene?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Anyone record this "concert" as posted in the Canadian Concert Scene?


I certainly hope not!...LOL 

Seriously though, it was so much fun just jamming on acoustics ...and there were very skilled players attending ("moi" excluded).


----------



## Harry Smith (Nov 21, 2016)

"Now everything makes more sense. Anyone record this "concert" as posted in the Canadian Concert Scene"

As a matter of fact, Bob, there may be a couple of bootleg videos around. However, lawsuit chill will probably prevent their release in the immediate future!


----------



## Harry Smith (Nov 21, 2016)

Harry Smith said:


> "Now everything makes more sense. Anyone record this "concert" as posted in the Canadian Concert Scene"
> 
> As a matter of fact, Bob, there may be a couple of bootleg videos around. However, lawsuit chill will probably prevent their release in the immediate future!



BTW, did anyone leave a tuner at my hoose? It may belong to the hero who tuned the 5-string. Identify it and I (might) return it to its rightful owner.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2017)

Harry Smith said:


> BTW, did anyone leave a tuner at my hoose? It may belong to the hero who tuned the 5-string. Identify it and I (might) return it to its rightful owner.


Maybe Dan's?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Harry

I hope all is well in the Independent Republic!

That is definitely not my tuner. 
I helped to string the banjo with Gerry and cut off the long ends with the cutters you gave to me. After that, everything is a blur.

Take good care.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Maybe Dan's?


Not mine...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2017)

Hamstrung said:


> Not mine...


I'll ask Mark.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2017)

It's not Mark's.
Who's left? Brando.
If not his or Gerry's, then you have a new tuner Harry.
or else, it always was yours and you forgot about it?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm betting that it was Brando's.


----------

